# Auto window roll up/down does not work



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

I have an Altima GXE 1998. Its driver window does not roll up automatically but need to hold the switch. How can this be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You can try this - not sure if it's gonna work tho'

1. Roll down window by holding the button down and keep holding it for about 5 seconds when it hit the bottom

2. Roll up window by holding it in up position and hold for another 5 seconds when it reaches the top

Repeat step 1 & 2 once more.

then try the one-touch auto roll up and see what happens.

PS: sometimes when you disconnect your battery, I think the BCM has to relearn the process.


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you very much for reply.
I did so, but unfortunately it did not fix my Auto window.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

uuh people there is something you need to know,the "auto" feature is rolling DOWN ONLY-hello read the owners manual,does not go up by itself automaticly,you have to hold the button till the window closes-DAHH


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Billy you are right. The manual says so, but does not emphasize on whether only rolling down or both direction are auto. I followed Faja's suggestion and it worked after a few try. It goes down, but not up,

Thanks,
Mazyar


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mazamin said:


> Billy you are right. The manual says so, but does not emphasize on whether only rolling down or both direction are auto. I followed Faja's suggestion and it worked after a few try. It goes down, but not up,
> 
> Thanks,
> Mazyar


I would also agree with Billy in that the feature is "one-touch down" only. In the older cars, this was common and now they have incorporated the "one-touch roll-up" in some of the newer cars.

My Subaru Impreza 2000 only goes down with one-touch but my 2009 Sentra goes up and down automatically.


----------

